# Grand Canyon Sunset



## grahamclarkphoto (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello all!

I just got back from Grand Canyon National Park where I was shooting for about a week. Just now getting images processed and wanted to share a few with you. Images were captured on a Canon EOS 6D and a sensor modified Canon EOS 5D IR.

Any comments, questions or critiques please don't hesitate to leave a response. More feedback the better! : )

_"With practice we become proficient in handling the image-management & value-control procedures; the interval between our first perception of the subject & the completion of visualization & the requried technical procedures becomes suprisingly short." Ansel Adams_

Follow me on Facebook for a chance to win a free print! facebook.grahamclarkphoto.com


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

like the first on but seems rather hazy. Never-the-less nice image


----------



## petach (Sep 15, 2013)

I am a big fan of b&w with big fluffy white clouds. No.2 certainly tickles my funny bone, yesiree!


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 15, 2013)

Great shots.

I am partial to the first one. The atmospheric haze doesn't bother me.

I'm no Ansel Adams for sure!

I'm heading out that way in November along with Zion and Canyon X. Any pointers for me regarding location?

Don't mean to hijack your thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome. I like the sunlight in the haze. Great shots. Nicely done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 15, 2013)

That first one is a real beauty, Graham!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 15, 2013)

Click said:


> Awesome. I like the sunlight in the haze. Great shots. Nicely done.



+1...Grand shots ;D


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 15, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> ...I'm heading out that way in November along with Zion and Canyon X. Any pointers for me regarding location?...



I live in Arizona and it is almost impossible to take a bad picture at the Grand Canyon. The entire South Rim has magnificent views. The portion to the west of the village is closed to cars and can only be accessed on their bus. Not bad, but you need to be ready to pack up and catch the last bus as soon as the sunset is over (or walk about a mile back to the village). The main views east of the village are a bit farther out, maybe two to six miles depending, but these are quite nice. Moran point may be the best, but as I said they are all good. Elk are also prolific in the park the last few years and any time at dawn or dusk is a guarantee you will see several.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

Alan said:


> When I have shoot the Canyon I look for shadows or edges to give the pictures depth, because the Canyon can look flat in pictures. Prepare for haze last time was fire burning on north Rim. Prepare for crowds went on Christmas day figured no one will be there WRONG see forth picture.



Very nice shots Alan

...And Welcome to cr


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 16, 2013)

Alan said:


> When I have shoot the Canyon I look for shadows or edges to give the pictures depth, because the Canyon can look flat in pictures. Prepare for haze last time was fire burning on north Rim. Prepare for crowds went on Christmas day figured no one will be there WRONG see forth picture.



Good images!


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 16, 2013)

grahamclarkphoto said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just got back from Grand Canyon National Park where I was shooting for about a week. Just now getting images processed and wanted to share a few with you. Images were captured on a Canon EOS 6D and a sensor modified Canon EOS 5D IR.
> 
> ...



Shameless self promotion much?


----------

